# WSDL generieren?



## Oli (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Tomcat laufen.

Im Verzeichnis axis liegt meine service.jws
Im Verzeichnis web_inf/jwsClasser liegt die service.class

Nun bräuchte ich hal noch die wsdl. Wie kann man die denn generieren?

Wenn ich im Browser http://tomcat:1234/axis/service.jws eingebe kommt die Seite:

There is a Web Service here
Click to see the WSDL 

Aber wenn ich auf den Link klicke kommt eben nix. Logisch das wsdl ist ja nicht vorhanden. Wie kann ich das denn automatisch generieren?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2010)

mit java2wsdl z.b.

es gibt bei webservices zwei ansätze. bei einem schreibt man die wsdl per hand selber und lässt sich daraus die service klassen generieren. beim anderen erstellt man das webservice und lässt daraus die wsdl generieren.
erster ansatz wird normalerweise empfohlen. bei axis gibt es auch ant task mit denen du arbeiten kannst: java2wsdl und wsdl2java glaub ich

//EDIT
hier die URL zu den ant tasks: WebServices - Axis


----------



## Oli (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

aber macht das denn axis nicht automatisch?

Wenn ich in einer jws etwas ändere wird die wsdl ja auch automatisch geändert?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2010)

mit den jws dingen hab ich nie gearbeitet.

ich kann mich noch erinnern dass ich mit interfaces meine webservices beschrieben habe und dann daraus die wsdl generieren hab lassen. wobei ich das so auch nicht mehr machen würde.


----------



## Oli (21. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

tomcat und axis generieren sehr wohl aus einem jws ein wsdl. In meinem Fall war das Problem, dass ich die tools.jar aus %JAVA_HOME%/lib nicht in das Verzeichnis %CATALINA_HOME% kopiert habe. Nach dem Kopieren und einem Neustart des Servers hat es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße Oli


----------

